# Do You Photograph Your Photography Equipment..?



## D-B-J (Mar 21, 2014)

I do!














Feel free to add your own!!

Best,
Jake


----------



## limr (Mar 21, 2014)

Here's my 'beast' sitting next to the toy:




Day 361 - C330 and Konstruktor by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And my pinhole camera in action:



Day 280 - Pinhole in action by limrodrigues, on Flickr

as it was taking this:



And my first love:


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes, but usually to document how a given image was taken.


















But sometimes I like to show off.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 21, 2014)

In no particular order:








DSC_4755 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr




DSC_4850 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr




cmw3_d40_DSC_3830 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr




cmw3_d40_DSC_0061 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr




She's Got Legs by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Mar 21, 2014)

Not very often, but once in a while I will snap a pic for a post I've done on TPF, like this one, showing how I typically carry my smaller prime lenses with two older-style Nikon rear lens caps, the ones with the interlocking ridges on the back end. With so many interlocking ridges, these caps basically fit together kinda' like Lego's do, and with a couple of wraps of tape, they are realllllly stuck together. This makes it possible to pull two lenses out of a fanny pack, camera bag slot, or out of a jacket pocket at one time. It makes it easy to carry the 70-300 + 24 on top, or 70-300 + 35 on top, or the 24+50mm pair, as shown.


24mm 2.8 AF-D + 50mm 1.8 AF


Bessa R rangefinder, uses Leica m39 thread mount lenses.


Canon 5D classic with Olympus 28mm f/2.8 mounted; Vivitar Series1 55mm f/2.8 1:1 macro in m42; Super Takumar 200mm f/4 and Super Takumar 135mm f/3.5 lenses in m42 mount.

My first SLR, sitting on a shelf in the dining room back in 2008. Zeiss Ikon Contaflex Super. Behind my FIRST "adjustable" camera, a Kodak Pony 135-B I bought in sixth grade, back in 1974.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2014)

Here are some:


----------



## Iloper (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes 

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2881/13318970233_1da784442a.jpg

Enviado do meu Huawei.


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice! Some pretty sexy gear there. Keep 'em coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenko (Mar 22, 2014)

Great thread! Love the camera porn.


----------



## Shawchert (Mar 22, 2014)

My camera doesn't have the awesome poses your guy's camera does but it's still my baby!!


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 22, 2014)

Shawchert said:


> View attachment 69093
> View attachment 69094
> 
> My camera doesn't have the awesome poses your guy's camera does but it's still my baby!!



So pose it! Give it a photoshoot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmaria (Mar 22, 2014)

I have these because I needed them for my blog


----------



## Braineack (Mar 22, 2014)

only when I'm selling it...and I'm getting much better at it:

first FS listing:







to my d3100:






and my d5100:






and my last few listing:


----------



## Designer (Mar 22, 2014)

Of course I do.


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 22, 2014)

Sometimes, but I usually photograph them with other things:


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 22, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> Sometimes, but I usually photograph them with other things:



Sexy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baturn (Mar 22, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 22, 2014)

C'mon guys. This should be in the nsfw. Mortgages credit cards, eBay and internet camera porn in a mix should only be accessed by responsible adults.


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 22, 2014)

jaomul said:


> C'mon guys. This should be in the nsfw. Mortgages credit cards, eBay and internet camera porn in a mix should only be accessed by responsible adults.



Hahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iloper (Mar 24, 2014)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7392/12465357195_60be6cc4a7.jpg


Enviado do meu Huawei.


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 24, 2014)

Keep 'em coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah (Mar 24, 2014)

The ole gal. 




a-1 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 24, 2014)

runnah said:


> The ole gal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My first SLR was a Canon AE1!

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJNY (Mar 24, 2014)

Not my thing.  I do photograph my guitar gear now and then!  So I can relate!


----------



## Iloper (Mar 24, 2014)

Evolution? by Iloper, on Flickr

One more


----------



## limr (Mar 24, 2014)

This was from when I got my Asahi 50mm f1.7 lens, that I adore. (I know, lighting could have been better on this one, but I was just playing with perspective, not so concerned with making sure the front of the lens was lit.)




And my first Oly when I got it (don't have a picture of the OM-2 yet!)


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 24, 2014)

limr said:


> This was from when I got my Asahi 50mm f1.7 lens, that I adore. (I know, lighting could have been better on this one, but I was just playing with perspective, not so concerned with making sure the front of the lens was lit.)
> 
> View attachment 69387
> 
> ...



Sweeeeettttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WesternGuy (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't photograph mine, but this strikes me as a very good idea, particularly for insurance purposes.  I do photograph any minor equipment that I have to pack in any type of checked luggage - no cameras or lenses, just flashes, filters, tripods, tripod heads and other accessories.

WesternGuy


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 25, 2014)

WesternGuy said:


> I don't photograph mine, but this strikes me as a very good idea, particularly for insurance purposes.  I do photograph any minor equipment that I have to pack in any type of checked luggage - no cameras or lenses, just flashes, filters, tripods, tripod heads and other accessories.
> 
> WesternGuy



Hmm, that seems like a good idea.

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 25, 2014)

WesternGuy said:


> I don't photograph mine, but this strikes me as a very good idea, particularly for insurance purposes.  I do photograph any minor equipment that I have to pack in any type of checked luggage - no cameras or lenses, just flashes, filters, tripods, tripod heads and other accessories.
> 
> WesternGuy



I also have a pdf file on my phone with the proper name, make, model, serial number, and location of the serial number.  So if anything gets stolen, I have immediate access to that info for the local constabulary.

Also, I have my name, address, phone number and email on a .txt file on every memory card.


----------



## KmH (Mar 25, 2014)

I fixed it so the lettering on your camera isn't backwards.


----------



## NjStacker22 (Mar 25, 2014)

It's an old photo but I think this is the only one that I have that show me with a camera in my hand or any equipment... even though it's all been replaced.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 25, 2014)

To answer the OP: yeah, I do... lol.


----------



## NjStacker22 (Mar 25, 2014)

^^^ Love the 3rd shot.


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 25, 2014)

NjStacker22 said:


> ^^^ Love the 3rd shot.



Me too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Railphotog (Mar 25, 2014)

I've been taking photos of my camera gear since the early 1970's, mainly for record purposes. Here's one from 1979:






My current collection of Canon FD gear:






My current Canon EOS gear:







A fun one, with my Sigma 170-500mm:






And lastly, I've taken many over the years showing how I take my model railroad photos, this one doing an Xmas card:


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Mar 25, 2014)

Since  I do not have all the cool guy gear , No  I do not photograph my kit.    Besides everyone knows what a D200 likes now.


----------



## Iloper (Mar 25, 2014)

SamSpade1941 said:


> Since  I do not have all the cool guy gear , No  I do not photograph my kit.    Besides everyone knows what a D200 likes now.



Sure there's a cool way of shooting your camera and make it a cool guy gear 

Enviado do meu Huawei.


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 26, 2014)

SamSpade1941 said:


> Since  I do not have all the cool guy gear , No  I do not photograph my kit.    Besides everyone knows what a D200 likes now.



There's always a cool way of photographing your gear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 26, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> SamSpade1941 said:
> 
> 
> > Since  I do not have all the cool guy gear , No  I do not photograph my kit.    Besides everyone knows what a D200 likes now.
> ...




Mine is photographing my gear... with my wife's gear.


----------



## sashbar (Mar 26, 2014)

My new religion is not to think about my gear more than a builder thinks about his electric screwdriver. So for me to photograph my photographic gear would be similar to screw a screwdriver.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 26, 2014)

runnah said:


> The ole gal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Runnah sends photographs of his equipment to me all the time!


----------



## petrochemist (Mar 26, 2014)

I very rarely do. I have with equipment I've made myself or modified, and If I ever sell on-line any of the spare equipment cluttering my study, I'm sure I will then.
It's possible I might get round to photographing some of my more obscure items, such as the Kaidan 360° adapter (or OTT combinations such as my Bigmos on a micro 4/3 body).

Seems to me there's enough porn on the net already.


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 26, 2014)

Snagged this one last night.


----------



## Iloper (Mar 28, 2014)

Grear pic!

Enviado do meu Huawei.


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 28, 2014)

Iloper said:


> Grear pic!
> 
> Enviado do meu Huawei.



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scatterbrained (Mar 28, 2014)

Who doesn't take pictures of their gear?


----------



## ronlane (Mar 28, 2014)

kathyt said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > The ole gal.
> ...



You don't seem to be complaining any. lol


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## SoulfulRecover (Mar 28, 2014)

Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr

no photos of the D80, D300, Fuji Instax, Yaschica MAT EM, or Nikon FM2


----------



## smithdan (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes!

Favourite real oldie


favorite pocket 35


the Big Swede


my first digital


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 28, 2014)

Some sweet gear! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 14, 2014)

Another one from a recent shoot.


----------



## vimwiz (Apr 14, 2014)

The new shooting the old!



~200k clicks and still going [mostly]!


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 14, 2014)

vimwiz said:


> The new shooting the old!
> 
> View attachment 71224
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## snerd (Apr 14, 2014)

kathyt said:


> Runnah sends photographs of his equipment to me all the time!


Bet that's a small package, huh?


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 14, 2014)

snerd said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > Runnah sends photographs of his equipment to me all the time!
> ...



I heard it fit inside a small envelope and only required 1 stamp...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snerd (Apr 14, 2014)

Hee hee............. you know we luv ya Runnah!!!!


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Apr 14, 2014)

No, I have better things to do usually..


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 14, 2014)

CaptainNapalm said:


> No, I have better things to do usually..



Oh... Guess I'm just not that busy..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unpopular (Apr 14, 2014)

what a bunch of w@nkers.


----------



## runnah (Apr 14, 2014)

unpopular said:


> what a bunch of w@nkers.



What is a watnkers?


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 14, 2014)

runnah said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > what a bunch of w@nkers.
> ...



I see what you did there...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iloper (May 6, 2014)

https://flic.kr/p/nvJLoX

Enviado do meu Huawei.


----------



## D-B-J (May 6, 2014)

Iloper said:


> https://flic.kr/p/nvJLoX
> 
> Enviado do meu Huawei.



Sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iloper (May 7, 2014)

Thanks!

Enviado do meu Huawei.


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 7, 2014)

Figured I'd stick this in here... (TWSS)


----------



## sscarmack (May 7, 2014)

I do


----------



## gsgary (May 10, 2014)

No Never


----------



## Iloper (May 17, 2014)

https://flic.kr/p/npU5BP


Enviado do meu Huawei.


----------



## D-B-J (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iloper (Jun 17, 2014)

Yashica_Love by Iloper, on Flickr


----------



## snerd (Jun 17, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> I do
> 
> View attachment 73270



Is that  G-26?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jun 17, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Man, it's time to invest in an L bracket.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jun 17, 2014)

The New Gold Card by tltichy, on Flickr




Adapted Image Projector for Alien Bees by tltichy, on Flickr​


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 17, 2014)

Light Painting study by longm1985, on Flickr

From my light painting experiment.


----------



## CAP (Jun 17, 2014)

Never done that i will have to now.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 17, 2014)

It's pretty easy, actually. I whipped that up in about 5-10 minutes from shutter to export.


----------



## CAP (Jun 17, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> It's pretty easy, actually. I whipped that up in about 5-10 minutes from shutter to export.



P.S I liked your facebook page.


----------



## hamlet (Jun 17, 2014)

Of course


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 17, 2014)

CAP said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty easy, actually. I whipped that up in about 5-10 minutes from shutter to export.
> ...



Thanks! Likewise, by the way.

Hamlet...


----------



## Monday (Jun 17, 2014)

Yup





Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Civchic (Jun 18, 2014)

One of the few pictures I have of my gear:




2014-06-18_01-27-31 by civgirlca, on Flickr

And it's more of an "Ahhh...this is the life" lunchbreak Facebook brag than a "Look at my stuffs" picture.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 18, 2014)

How do you know someone has a Hasselblad? Don't worry, they'll f**king tell you. Again, and again, and again...



Vintage Contest by longm1985, on Flickr

Taken for a contest, hence the "CONTEST" card thingy.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## D-B-J (Jul 20, 2014)

Dinardy said:


>



Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 20, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...



Tell me about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bc_steve (Jul 20, 2014)

Never... take the picture with my phone?  Yuck!

But looking at all these collections makes me want to add to mine


----------



## Derrel (Jul 20, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Dinardy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I think the D7100 has already achieve classic camera status, as one of the better-received Nikon bodies. The F3 was the longest running Nikon model ever! The F3 was made for a long time, and stayed in the catalog for years after production had actually ended.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 20, 2014)

bc_steve said:


> Never... take the picture with my phone?  Yuck!
> 
> But looking at all these collections makes me want to add to mine



Do it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 20, 2014)

This is all such great gear!!!


----------

